# good connection, yet cant stream video (youtube,hulu,netflix etc.) without buffering



## bottlecap (Jul 29, 2010)

Ok here's the problem.

This past monday I was having outages with my internet constantly, so brighthouse networks (same stuff as Road Runner) goes out and fixes "a problem in the area" according to the tech that called me about it. Well my connection is up with no problems I can download like a boss and my latency is low in games like before, but I cannot stream a youtube video, hulu, netflix, basically any streaming video without getting constant buffering. Ive tried this on 2 different computers plus my iphone with both wired and wireless connections and still get the same crap results. The strange thing is this doesnt happen early in the morning (6-7am) but around 10am it starts and get worse with the day.
I've checked my cable modem and it has a constant 38.3dB SNR and -6.5dBmV power level downstream and 51.5 dBmV upstream and I download at a minimuim of 1-2mb with pretty much anything. I also went out and got new CAT5 cables thinking that may be the culprit. I havent had this problem until thier "fix" this past monday - any idea what could be causing this? Iam at a total loss :4-dontkno


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi there bottlecap,

The reason i suspect that you can stream early in the morning is because not many users are on the internet at that time, but as the day goes on and you get closer to peak time 
(usualy around 3-7pm) more people are useing your ISP bandwith so slowing down your speeds 

It would be a good idea to speed test your connection at the time you mentioned (not form your iphone) and post your results here so i can get a better idea of what speeds you are actually reciving at thoose times

http://www.speedtest.net/

http://www.pingtest.net/

Please run both tests and post the results here,

Thanks


----------



## bottlecap (Jul 29, 2010)

here's the info that you asked for:

speed test


ping test


I live in a rural area so there's not alot of users out here. My sister lives on the same street as me and has the same ISP yet a basic plan, same modem and a really crap computer (Dell 512mb windows ME ) and she can run youtube all day long with not buffering. I checked her modem's signals and got the following:

Downstream
SNR 33.2dB
Power Lvl -11.8dBmV

Upstream
Power Lvl 54.5dBmV

compared to my levels:

Downstream
SNR 38.8 dB
Power Lvl-2.9 dBmV

Upstream
Power 50.0 dBmV

I also forgot to mention another problem is that my xbox360 cannot get more than 2 bars of quality when trying to stream netflix now when before it was getting the full four bar HD quality. I've tried it wired, wireless, with and without a router no luck.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for posting the results

Windows ME ... damn 

It does not look as if your line is to fault the only thing i can suggest you try if you are both running the same ISP and have the same modems ask to borrow hers and switch yours with hers and see if you are able to stream, if so i suspect your modem is on its lasts legs or has developed a fault.

If you are able to stream fine with your sisters modem i suggest you get on the phone to your ISP and get a new modem off them


----edit--
I have just noticed after looking at your levels compaired to your sisters is your power output from your modem is very low (Power Lvl-2.9 dBmV) compaired to your sisters... this leads me to think your modem is to fault
Try out what i said and post back


----------



## bottlecap (Jul 29, 2010)

well i swapped out modems and Im actually getting a lower power downstream with hers.

downstream
Signal To Noise Ratio	38.6 dB
Power Level -1.0 dBmV

upstream
Power	48.5 dBmV

any ideas?


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Hmm...

I take it streamings just the same, I would phone up your ISP and ask them what they changed when there engineer was in your street, and say you now have connection problems, They will come out and check your lines evnthough from there end it might be ok They might of knocked your cable loose or something.

Have you tried updating your network driver etc?


----------



## bottlecap (Jul 29, 2010)

yeah everything is up to date, i've asked what was done and they're like "we dont know":4-dontkno Also the power company was out doing stuff to the pole that monday too so maybe they knocked something loose.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Yup highly possible, get them to come out and check your lines, Should fix the problem as i cant see any other obvious reason why its not working correctly


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._


DSLReports 

Here's also the Line Quality Tests FAQ to help you understand the results. This will answer some questions about the line quality display.


----------

